# CRS is 329



## Kanchangshuman (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Dear,

I am Kanchan and I have applied for Express Entry Family Visa in Dec 2017 with a total of CRS 329 including my Spouse points.Can anyone please let me know whether there is any chance of getting the VISA ?? 

What is the procedure if I want to apply for PNP? Out of 1200 how much score is required for PNP. My job category is 1111 (Finance Profile).

Please let me know except IELTS, what are the other options to increase the points.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

No chance of being invited to apply with a score of 329.

You can increase your CRS if you go back to school and get a university qualification that is equivalent to a Canadian qualification; you could also get more work experience. Beyond that, there's not much else you can do.

In regards to PNP, it is administered at the provincial level so you will have to refer to the PNP program for the province to which you wish to migrate to; the program in British Columbia is different to the program in Manitoba which, in turn, is different to the program in Nunavut or Prince Edward Island.


----------



## Kanchangshuman (Mar 15, 2018)

What do you mean by University Qualification, I already have University Qualification plus Post Graduate Degrees from India.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Kanchangshuman said:


> What do you mean by University Qualification, I already have University Qualification plus Post Graduate Degrees from India.


Do they equate to the equivalent Canadian qualification? The education system in India is not considered to be equivalent to Canada, so your university degree and postgraduate work may not equate to the Canadian standard.

You can often get more points if you have more than one qualification that has been verified as being equivalent to a Canadian qualification.


----------



## fundoomaster (Aug 1, 2016)

Kanchangshuman said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> I am Kanchan and I have applied for Express Entry Family Visa in Dec 2017 with a total of CRS 329 including my Spouse points.Can anyone please let me know whether there is any chance of getting the VISA ??
> 
> ...


Hi,

It was hell of confusion in selecting job category.... Finally I went for 0111 as I am a Management Accountant and doing all functions relating to budgeting, planning, MIS, Costing & Accounting.

My CRS score is also 330 and it is very depressing to see that Express Entry System actually put middle management guys with good experience behind the newbies.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

fundoomaster said:


> Hi,
> 
> It was hell of confusion in selecting job category.... Finally I went for 0111 as I am a Management Accountant and doing all functions relating to budgeting, planning, MIS, Costing & Accounting.
> 
> My CRS score is also 330 and it is very depressing to see that Express Entry System actually put middle management guys with good experience behind the newbies.


Express Entry is _nothing_ like the Australian points system.

It is a system that is meant to enable those applicants whom the Canadian government feels will make a better transition into life in Canada easier access to work visas.

Applicants are scored on a variety of different facets (age, education, marital status, English language ability, French language ability, work experience etc) - everyone is scored according to one matrix: the better your abilities/experience, the more points you will earn. 

You might have 10 years work experience and a 7 CLB band score and get x amount of points; someone else who has 3 years work experience, two degrees, a 9 CLB band score, some experience working in Canada and a sister in Canada will, naturally, achieve a higher CRS score than you.

Everyones scores are then put into the Express Entry pool and the CIC, on behalf of the Minister of Immigration, publishes the minimum CRS score required to receive an ITA and everyone in the pool who has achieved the minimum score, will receive an ITA.


----------

